# Room cooling w/ fans



## Paul tevyaw (Mar 24, 2012)

So far i have two fans that are cooling my spare room in the attic, this is going to be basically a computer room. With possibly two computers in it. Both gaming/working PCs. Its a rectangular room with a slanted triangle ceiling. So far i have two cheesy Walmart window fans, one on intake and one on exhaust. There is a square pillar in the middle of the room. The door is across from those two windows with the fans in them but the pillar is in between them. I have no other windows in that room. I cannot afford another Air Conditioner on the electric bill. What fan setups do you guys recommend? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How close are the windows?? If they aren't on opposite ends of the room the fans will need to be going in the same direction. 

Wind direction will play a factor.....my predominant wind direction is from the west, so I use a fan in the east end of my house as an exhaust to push air outside and help pull air in coming from the west. 

If the windows are side-by-side you may need to make both fans exhaust and pull cooler air from downstairs by leaving the door open. It will be easier to push the hot air outside than to force air into the room through the windows. Hot air rises and it will naturally try to escape out the windows.

I open the windows on the west end of my house and use a 30" pedestal fan as an exhaust to help cooler air to enter the windows in the morning when temps are cooler. When the temp outside equals the temp inside I shut the house up......that's all the cooler the house is going to get. Once the house is closed up I turn the fan around to circulate the air.....not working too bad on these hot days (90F and up to 100F).


----------



## Paul tevyaw (Mar 24, 2012)

SABL said:


> How close are the windows?? If they aren't on opposite ends of the room the fans will need to be going in the same direction.
> 
> Wind direction will play a factor.....my predominant wind direction is from the west, so I use a fan in the east end of my house as an exhaust to push air outside and help pull air in coming from the west.
> 
> ...


Do you think it would make sense to put another window fan at the bottom of the stairs to the attic. The window is facing right onto the stairs so maybe some cool air will come upstairs faster then exhaust out of the two fans. (they are right next to eachother. I just changed them to exhaust like you said).


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might not need another fan at the bottom of the stairs if you open a window somewhere at a far point from the bottom of the stairs....you're trying to push air out of the room and will need a source for incoming air. The only thing you are going to get is air movement with no actual cooling.....like I said, I shut the windows once the temps are equal inside and out and rely on what cool air I forced into the house in the morning. Even late in the day I can tell a big difference when I come indoors......I'll see how I do on Saturday when the forecast is for 101F. 

Currently 75F and I'm on 'evening mode' with the fan on exhaust and a window open at the farthest point away. Happens to be my room....feels great!! 

Another thought is the number of fans and power consumption vs the power needed for a small room AC. I'll take a look at my son's room AC and see what the power consumption is.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You also need to take the orientation of the windows into consideration. If they're on the south or west side you probably don't want them on intake mode at all. If they're on the east side, switch between exhaust in the morning and intake in the afternoon/evening. Basically, you want to be pulling air from cool(er) to hot; not vice-a-versa.


----------



## Paul tevyaw (Mar 24, 2012)

I appreciate all the help on this :]


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you stall have attic space above this finished room? If so and it has a gable vent, install a gable fan in it to lower the attic space temps.

BG


----------



## Paul tevyaw (Mar 24, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> Do you stall have attic space above this finished room? If so and it has a gable vent, install a gable fan in it to lower the attic space temps.
> 
> BG


I have found a window fan that wasnt as cheap as the other two, this one is $40 USD. It basically acts like an air conditioner (This fan can keep the room about 10 degrees (F) cooler! Holy crap!)


----------

